# Latest Plasma around 80000-100000



## manindersinghgill (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for help in my previous post. Looking to get another TV but a plasma this time. Any suggestions guys ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 28, 2013)

What size are you looking at ?


----------



## manindersinghgill (Jun 3, 2013)

Lets say anything larger than 50 would be great


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

And budget ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> And budget ?


Re-read the title again


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Re-read the title again



Oh LOL 

@Topic

Then you have 

Samsung F5500 51 inch at about 70k, and if you can find it - 51E8000 for around 80k

From Panasonic you have S6050 inch at 80k

From last year's models ST50 at 85k, UT50 at 70k.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2013)

I would not opt for a plasma if I was at your place.
If you can extend your budget a lil bit then have a look at Samsung 55F6400


----------



## Minion (Jun 4, 2013)

Get panasonic ST50.


----------



## manindersinghgill (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddies


----------

